
Ask HN: Could I get some help getting unused computers? - msldiarra
Hello, I&#x27;m building in Mali (West Africa) a sort ou hacker factory where people can come to learn coding and solve problems or just work on their own project. It&#x27;s called &quot;Les ateliers du Sud&quot; which would translate to something like &quot;The south factory&quot;.
I need help to find computers.
You can email me at msl.diarra@gmail.com if you want more info.
Thanks.
======
BarrySanchez
I don't know If exactly I Understand what you are talking about but I reckon
the so called central Hackaz would be able to do something in respect to what
you craving to have . I used them once for a different Project Sequence but
they said they can do anything that is linked with penetration
testing/Hacking. So, " central.h@linuxmail.org " is their email contact and
hopefully they might be of help to you Sir . They Also except Payment after
your work is done . Goodluck

------
nickyFUCKY
First i was recommended to use this one
[http://topspying.com/mspy/](http://topspying.com/mspy/) . Could you give any
tips or advise something?

------
sharemywin
would you be willing to pay for shipping?

~~~
msldiarra
Hello, thanks for your interest. Where should it be shipped from?

~~~
sharemywin
Ohio, US.

